# Wooden door wedge security device ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Before the crash someone posted a photo of a wooden door wedge that fitted on the inside of the living area door and prevented entry from outside.

I thought I'd saved the photo but I can't open it. I'd be very grateful if whoever posted this would do so again - and any instructions if available.

We'd like to make one to use when we leave the van as we see this door as the most vulnerable. We can leave the van through the cab doors. We've got alarm security devices but have seen how they are ignored when they go off in car parks so we want some other line of defence !

Thanks

G.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Can't help with the wooden wedge I'm sorry but we have recently really gone to town over security as we are touring France and Spain later in the year (not that security isn't required over here!). For our part, what we have done is fit the bars to help you up (sorry can't think of the name!!) on the cab door (we have only one) and on the main door. When we leave it in a town we can bring it over the doors and lock it. That gives peace of mind but yesterday Paul fitted a "Safe Door" on the main door at the bottom as we agree that door is most vulnerable. 
Now we need to do something about the windows ...sad that you have to do all this isn't it? The most precious things we have in there are our dogs, we can't put a price on them! Ana xx


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

One of the things that crossed my mind was to fit a dog barking alarm. they used to be very popular not that long ago in magazines aimed at the elderly ( not that I read those of course......) but I've not seen one recently.

It would have to be triggered by someone trying the doors or windows and would have to be convincing but I reckon an angry alsation noise might at least make the casual thief think twice. 

Perhaps voice coaching for your dogs GypsyRose ?  

G.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Grizzly,

at least as long as you have the standard Fiat cab be aware that there is nothing more vulnerable than the cab doors! I have bad experience here!

We always deadlock our cab doors from the inside with a device called "Knackerschreck" (had pics on the old site, will try to get them on again) before leaving the van through the living area door (which is also equipped with an additional safety lock) or during the night. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Boff that sounds a good device - would be interested in seeing photos if you could.
Grizzly - voice coaching for my yorkies.. nah.. they have plenty of "voice" LOL.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'd be interested in seeing photos too Boff please. We have a Peugeot cab which I think is the same as a Fiat - ? I wonder if the amount of crime against motorhomes is as bad a we fear or if it is another urban myth like gas attacks ?

Do your Yorkies sound fierce though GypseyRose ? I know they can be plucky little dogs when up against it but you've got to know that before you try to break in.

G.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> I'd be interested in seeing photos too Boff please. We have a Peugeot cab which I think is the same as a Fiat - ? I wonder if the amount of crime against motorhomes is as bad a we fear or if it is another urban myth like gas attacks ?


Hi Grizzly,

can't upload any photos right now. But have a look at the following link (is German but the photo should be self-explaining): Knackerschreck

Regarding crime against motorhomes: Other than gas attacks burglaries or even theft of complete motorhomes is *not* a myth. I have already become a victim of an _attempted_ burglary while we were sleeping in the van. The crooks cracked (of course!) the driver's door, almost without making any noise. Unfortunately for them "almost" was not good enough for me to stay asleep, so I came down from the luton with my BIG MAG-Lite torch just when they wanted to enter. They immediately changed their mind and ran away. :twisted: Then they were picked up by an accomplice in a car (with a number plate that had been stolen 30 years ago, as the police found out the next day). There are also some other forum members (provided that they have already come back) having similar or worse experience.

Nevertheless _organized_ gangs seem to operate mainly in certain areas and seasons, so most crimes are probably commited by opportunist thieves. And (so I hope at least) these can be deterred easily by _visible_ additional safety devices like Knackerschreck.

Best Regards,
Gerhard

P.S: Our attempted burglary happened before we bought the Knackerschreck.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerhard. Have you got the rest of the address ... knackerschreck.?
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi grizzly

i think it was pusser who poster a pic of a piece of wood that fitted neatly inside his door handle 

Paul


----------



## 88932 (May 10, 2005)

hello Gypsy Rose. windows(plastic) 
I think it was in Pract' M'home that a solution was given to prevent the insertion of a tool to prise open the catches --so easlily done --why bother with doors. 

It consisted of two lengths of aluminium U shelf support (the sort you insert the shelf brackets into) attached opposing each other and interlocking, to the window and M'home body respectively. Using the newish body filler /adhesive 
type stuff to attach each piece, so no drilling. 

I'll try and find the relevent article as it gives other good window tips too and post it.

Hope you can decypher the above 

Bramley


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all 

the way that we were robbed in france wa, the crooks cut the seal around the drivers side quarterlight and removed the whole window and then cut through the webbing strap we had between the doors
we were in the van at the time

Paul


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A lot to think about here and thanks to all. What I really want is a multilingual notice to stick up outside " Don't rob us; no gizmos or money inside "

We usually leave the screens on the van windscreen so the Knackerschreck
device will not be a visual deterrant but it looks like a good idea to keep the front doors secure when we leave the van. There is a Fiamma Safe Pack that looks to be the same idea but belts only and so presumably easier to cut.

The Fiamma security Pro door bar looks like a good idea too but the weakest link there is the attachment to the van- surely they can be levered off without too much hassle but a lot of damage ?

We'd like to see the PMC details of the window security device please when you can dig it out Bramley. As you say, the windows are a weak link.

Perhaps, with Pusser's wooden wedge inside and the other things in place we will put the ladder up to the roof vent and leave the van by the roof ? :lol: 

G.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PS We are not too worried about security when we are in the van. It's only tiny and we are unlikely to miss someone breaking in. We do have the windows and doors alarmed separately so the alarm (s) should wake us up. They certainly brought the neighbours out when we tried them out.

G


----------



## 88932 (May 10, 2005)

Hello again Grizzly . Sorry, but after exhaustive search through my PMH mags I just cannot locate the article . Must have took it down to the local Doc's surgery last time I had a clear out .
Not to worry though I have thrown together an outline sketch of the mechanics of the thing that should give a clearer idea of what I am rabbiting on about. 
(just hope it uploads OK --had one failure already) 
I haven't actually fitted this to my MH but have looked at the feasabilty of it and I reckon its a GOER . The Silkaleen adhesive I mention is the stuff that has just been released in consumer quantities ---as opposed to TRADE; there is a number after the Silkaleen (121?)but I'm not sure of that. I've seen it referred to in the FORUM somewhere. ---Here goes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bramley thanks; thats clear and easy to follow . We'll get onto it this weekend.

G.


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

For the windows security try MMM January 2005 page 201.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 88932 (May 10, 2005)

Glad you like hte idea. 
Make sure the depth between the window and van wall is sufficient to allow full closure onto the seals . on mine its fine , other wise a bit of grinding down may have to take place. 
I've redone the attachment with thicker lines to make it clearer. 

happy D I Y ing ??????????????

BB


----------



## 88932 (May 10, 2005)

thanks for that Phylyman, I can now smooth my brow and stop searching. 

If you have the Mag still perhaps you could post the design if it gives more information and guidance than mine. 
If I recall there is also a solution for locking the catches in place --a bit H-R 
but it looked as if it may work . 

Regards.
BB


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Phylymann; that's one MMM I don't have and the website says it is sold out. If you could post I'd be grateful too.

G.


----------



## 88845 (May 9, 2005)

Reference window security.
Having read the MMM Jan 05 article I have been puzzling how to adapt to my Autocruise.
Some vans and particularly caravan have push button window catches to stop them being turned easily.Having seached everywhere without succes to see if there were direct replacements available I came up with the follow and submit it for your comments
Get one 18mm cup hook, if poss. plastic covered and with a collar.
Drill a hole of slightly smaller diameter into the the turn catch( remove catch from window to do this) reefit turn catch into closed position insert drill and drill through first part of window frame catch.Then scew in cup hook until point goes into the second hole you drilled ,The catch cannot now be operated and also not easily from the outside without damage.To open window undo cuphook a few turns allowing the lever catch to turn.
see enclosed photo
Regards
John.

The early bird maycatch the worm ,but it's the second mouse that gets the cheese.


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly

Sent PM with attachment...I hope!!

Let me know if received O.K.


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly, Bramley.

If you can PM me with your e-mail address I will forward file in Word to you.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Red0ne said:


> Hi all
> 
> the way that we were robbed in france wa, the crooks cut the seal around the drivers side quarterlight and removed the whole window and then cut through the webbing strap we had between the doors
> we were in the van at the time
> ...


We had concerns about this and use a welded steel chain. We hope its use will act as a visual deterrent.
However, we also have an extra alarm fitted within the Strike-Back system.
When it is in overnight mode ie allowing movement within the van although doors are alarmed, there is an additional sensor that we switch in. This has a very short range covering any movement in the cab only.

We just have to make sure we don't leave something in the cab which we later find we need!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Woolworths, B & Q and Homebase all sell a set of 4 window alarms for c.£10

They are battery operated and stick on, one part on the window, the other on the frame. They have 2 settings- a loud alarm and a gentle chime and are designed to alert you to anyone moving the window. 

Not a lot of use I suspect on a noisy campsote in the daytime when you are not in the van but should alert you if anyone tries the windows at night.

G.


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

Bramley, Grizzly,

This is fun :roll: 

Bramley, can you send you email again to me or check profile and send direct.

Grizzley, The file is in word format you will have tom let me know your email address, either PM or check profile and email direct.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PM sent a few minutes ago

G.


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

I have a couple of German Shepards that sound very nasty when they bark if anyone would like a recording.


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

I have a couple of German Shepards that sound very nasty when they bark if anyone would like a recording.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Many years ago we lived in a certain African country with a high rate of car theft
People used to go for all sorts of ingenious deterrents the nastiest of which was a crossbow bolt through the centre of the steering wheel the release of which was triggered by someone sitting on the driver's seat. 

I am beginning to see a future for some of these ideas. Is it illegal to set man-traps in Europe ?

 

G


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I have just recently purchased a pair of lockable dead bolts for our Fiat cab doors.

They also make them for the Merc, Ford and others

Bertha


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

That Knackerschreck looks like a device called Krooklock to me , for those on a budget you could probably pick them up for a few bob at a car boot (3 would do the trick)
Bertha where were the deadlocks purchased from as I am very interested in these.Before the site went down somebody posted that he could fit them and would be at the Newbury show. This post soon distapeared so i suspect that a mod pulled it (unpaid advertising :?: ). Shame really as it looked a real neat job


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

http://www.leisurepower.co.uk/acatalog/locks.html

HEOSafe Locking Deadlocks for Fiat/Peugeot 1994-2002 
Model/Ref: HEO233
Internal Locking Deadlocks for Fiat/Peugeot Cab Doors
For Ducato/Boxer cab doors 1994 to 2002
Pack contains 2 locks, 4 keys and window stickers.

Price: £149.00 (Including: VAT at 17.5%)


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

fjmike said:


> That Knackerschreck looks like a device called Krooklock to me , for those on a budget you could probably pick them up for a few bob at a car boot (3 would do the trick)
> Bertha where were the deadlocks purchased from as I am very interested in these.Before the site went down somebody posted that he could fit them and would be at the Newbury show. This post soon distapeared so i suspect that a mod pulled it (unpaid advertising :?: ). Shame really as it looked a real neat job


Oh thats what happened. We were going to look at those but couldnt find the link.

Motorhomer


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info Bertha , unfortunately my M/H is a 2004 model so that won't fit


----------



## Bryanor (May 9, 2005)

fjmike,

They do make HEOsafe locks for the latest model Fiat/Peugeot. The older model costs £120 at Essanjay Motors in Poole.

Bryan


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Bryan, is this a recent price please.


----------



## Bryanor (May 9, 2005)

Gillian

Price as of today, up on the wall opposite the office. (Unless I am having a senior moment!)
Worth a phone call.

Bryan


----------

